# Warp9 - what is your energy efficiency?



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I checked the brushes on my 9 inch ADC last year and half of each pair was stuck in the holder I.e. wasn't really touching the commutator. This motor probably had similar to mileage on it at that time. It's definitely worth checking the brushes IMO.


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Do the bearings spin freely?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bearings are (or should be) sealed lubed for life maintenance free and outlive the car unless mistreated. I'd check for drag on the shaft attachment outside the motor. My guess at no load 3krpm about one kW from battery. Anyway to read motor current? Does the 2.16kW include other loads like dc conveter? Any unusual noise or hot spots with motor?

IIRC, brushes can go past the top of box as long as springs keep good pressure on them. But you might think about getting a replacemt set. If you pull the motor to chase problem, good time to change brushes. 

major


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

major said:


> Bearings are (or should be) sealed lubed for life maintenance free and outlive the car unless mistreated. I'd check for drag on the shaft attachment outside the motor. My guess at no load 3krpm about one kW from battery. Anyway to read motor current? Does the 2.16kW include other loads like dc conveter? Any unusual noise or hot spots with motor?
> 
> IIRC, brushes can go past the top of box as long as springs keep good pressure on them. But you might think about getting a replacemt set. If you pull the motor to chase problem, good time to change brushes.
> 
> major


hhhmmm, this is verifying my suspicion that there is some slight interference or some added resistance. I have noticed a slight 'rubbing' sound since I had the transmission out and clutch plate replaced.

I asked the transmission guy to inspect, remove the starter gear ring to lighten, and rebalance. The numb nut replaced my nice heavy duty exedy clutch with an OEM and buttoned it all back up before I saw it...

I am suspecting that however he put it back together MAY have introduced a little interference to the adaptor plate. I am thinking I am going to have to pull it apart and check it out myself....


----------

